# Islamist bad men and women from shaking hands.



## Ozmar (Jan 8, 2011)

Somali Islamists ban men, women from shaking hands - Yahoo! News



> MOGADISHU, Somalia  Somalis say Islamist insurgents have banned unrelated men and women from shaking hands, speaking or walking together.
> Residents of the southern Somali town of Jowhar said Saturday that the al-Shabab insurgents threatened to whip, imprison or execute anyone found breaking the recent edicts.
> Resident Hussein Ali says he will no longer greet women he knows for fear of punishment.
> Student Hamdi Osman says gunmen are searching buses for improperly dressed women or women traveling alone. She says she was once beaten for wearing Somali traditional dress instead of the long, shapeless black robes favored by the fighters.
> The insurgents have already banned women from working in public, leaving many families completely destitute.



Religion of peace my ass.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 8, 2011)

PM a mod to change the title on this 

Why are Islamic men so fearful of Female sexuality?


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 8, 2011)

Oops, I just noticed the title!

I'm getting sick to death of hearing about the increasingly harsh interpretation of Islam the world over. Moderate politicians killed in Pakistan, demands for sharia law in the west. What is up with this shit?


----------



## Vargulf (Jan 30, 2011)

From infancy throughout adulthood, individuals in Muslim lands are brainwashed with passages from the Quran.  It's about all they know and sadly, believe.  The Quran was created by a primitive tribal warrior who murdered, stole and had sex with a child.  He was no person to look up to.  He wandered around claiming to speak for a God and the gullible believed him, just as the gullible believe nonsense from the other religions.  The problem is that Islam is the most violent of the lot and its followers believe every word in that stupid book.  To date, no one, not a single human being has ever proved the existence of an invisible bearded man in the sky who occasionally grants wishes.  It's all superstition and if people would just reject religious dogma and just treat all humans as friends, humans would advance societies as a whole.  In Islam women are easy targets to oppress because women are weaker than men and nuturers, not fighters.  Sad.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 30, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Somali Islamists ban men, women from shaking hands - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a Baptist sect.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 30, 2011)

They got a work around boys....surprise surprise surprise 


http://www.usmessageboard.com/afric...hands-unless-they-have-breast-feed-first.html


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 30, 2011)

Vargulf said:


> From infancy throughout adulthood, individuals in Muslim lands are brainwashed with passages from the Quran.  It's about all they know and sadly, believe.  The Quran was created by a primitive tribal warrior who murdered, stole and had sex with a child.  He was no person to look up to.  He wandered around claiming to speak for a God and the gullible believed him, just as the gullible believe nonsense from the other religions.  The problem is that Islam is the most violent of the lot and its followers believe every word in that stupid book.  To date, no one, not a single human being has ever proved the existence of an invisible bearded man in the sky who occasionally grants wishes.  It's all superstition and if people would just reject religious dogma and just treat all humans as friends, humans would advance societies as a whole.  In Islam women are easy targets to oppress because women are weaker than men and nuturers, not fighters.  Sad.



And that is different from being brainwashed from infancy in the Christian church?

I was taken to church at least 2 times a week from infancy till 16 and no way to get out of it.  bible school in the summer, forced to participate in plays, etc.  I was whipped with a belt or switch if I did not want to go and went anyway.
btw it is the same sect as Palins.


----------



## Intense (Jan 30, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Vargulf said:
> 
> 
> > From infancy throughout adulthood, individuals in Muslim lands are brainwashed with passages from the Quran.  It's about all they know and sadly, believe.  The Quran was created by a primitive tribal warrior who murdered, stole and had sex with a child.  He was no person to look up to.  He wandered around claiming to speak for a God and the gullible believed him, just as the gullible believe nonsense from the other religions.  The problem is that Islam is the most violent of the lot and its followers believe every word in that stupid book.  To date, no one, not a single human being has ever proved the existence of an invisible bearded man in the sky who occasionally grants wishes.  It's all superstition and if people would just reject religious dogma and just treat all humans as friends, humans would advance societies as a whole.  In Islam women are easy targets to oppress because women are weaker than men and nuturers, not fighters.  Sad.
> ...



That explains why you are so Fucked up then.   We've all got war stories.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 30, 2011)

Intense said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Vargulf said:
> ...



And then I was drafted and sent to Nam.  Now that fracked me up.

The bible say to bring up a child in the ways of the lord and they will not depart from them.
The bible is wrong.


----------



## Intense (Jan 30, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Follow Conscience, you don't need an interpreter for that.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 30, 2011)

Unrelated men and women do not shake hands at any mosque that I have ever attended.

It's just standard muslim etiquette called "adab" ( right way of doing things


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 30, 2011)

Intense said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Ahh that guilt thing, Christianity loves that one as much as the Jewish do.
I was an adult before I figured out that my mom was a travel agent always booking guilt trips for us children.

I have a nose and it leads me pretty well when combined with the golden rule.


----------



## Tank (Jan 30, 2011)

How about high fives?


----------



## Grace (Jan 30, 2011)

Any organized religion is some power hungry man dictating to sheep.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Unrelated men and women do not shake hands at any mosque that I have ever attended.
> 
> It's just standard muslim etiquette called "adab" ( right way of doing things




Uh huh 

You got some crazy etiquette. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/afric...hands-unless-they-have-breast-feed-first.html


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 30, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Unrelated men and women do not shake hands at any mosque that I have ever attended.
> ...


 Orthodox Jews also do not allow unrelated men and women to shake hands.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Go read the links, link. 

And they dont have a work around either


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 30, 2011)

Amish?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 30, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Allowing women in the work place has lead to the break up of the American family and the decay of our social and moral values.


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 30, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I didn't know you were such a sentimentalist.


----------



## Vargulf (Jan 31, 2011)

USCitizen, the Abrahamic religions are pretty much the same.  They're all based upon primitive people lacking an understanding of the universe and people approaching them with simplistic answers to satisfy their simple minds; thus the creation of gods.  Once the gullible accepted what they were told, it wasn't a stretch to get them to believe in any rules you set before them.  
As for Sunni Man, not shaking hands with the opposite sex at a mosque isn't etiquette, it's religious dogma teachings.  If it were just simple ettiquette, some would not shake hands, while others would do so.  But, because it's religious teachings, people are forced to abide by such nonsense rules.


----------

